# just joined



## andy63 (May 26, 2014)

hi all , just joined after  spending a wk end with a few forum  members at a meet near inverness, who obviously recommended the forum.
they were a great crowd ,so here I am.  
 hope to make a few meets and get to know a few more forum members..
regards andy


----------



## campervanannie (May 26, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi and welcome glad you enjoyed your first meet hopefully there will be plenty more so enjoy. Happy wilding.


----------



## Martin P (May 26, 2014)

Hello m8


----------



## MykCamper (May 26, 2014)

:mad1:





campervanannie said:


> Hi and welcome glad you enjoyed your first meet hopefully there will be plenty more so enjoy. Happy wilding.



:welcome:Hi Andy, welcome to the greatest gang of MH you're ever likely to meet, word of warning, if you have the great misfortune to attend a meet with the  above delinquent :scared: she might try to ply you with booze from her mobile bar! :hammer: Been there done that and had the hangovers to prove it !!!:raofl:


----------



## exwindsurfer (May 26, 2014)

Nice to see you have joined us Andy and yes I'll have a pint with you sometime when I get home mates .


----------



## phillybarbour (May 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site, some great folks on here.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 27, 2014)

Hi and Welcome to theforum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## wendywo (May 27, 2014)

:welcome::camper::have fun:


----------



## tribute11 (May 27, 2014)

Hi Andy
Great to meet you at Inverness at the weekend. Glad you have joined us. Hope to see you again at a meet or on the road.
Jean and Robert:cheers:


----------



## GinaRon (May 27, 2014)

Hello and welcome, you are now part of a great group.  Happy and safe travelling :drive:


----------



## mygrassisblue (May 27, 2014)

Hi Andy,
Sorry you got lumbered with all the bbq cooking on Saturday but you were so good at it.
Hope to see you on our travels.
Donald & Linda


----------



## andy63 (May 27, 2014)

thank you all for your kind words and greeting.  hope to see you all again at some time or another.   take care and safe journeys.
regards andy.


----------



## donkey too (May 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## kernewek (May 27, 2014)

Hi Andy! Glad to see you on a quality forum! :lol-053:


----------



## andy63 (May 27, 2014)

hi Sue,  and thanks for the welcome.  just make sure that pup is trained and not towing you about by the time you make the next meet :lol-053:.  take care . regards andy.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (May 27, 2014)

Hi. Welcome to the group 
Keep us updated on what's going on with your motorhome 
:fun:


----------

